

Plans for Gimp 2.8 and beyond - macco
http://www.gimp.org/

======
pjscott
THE FIRST PLAN INVOLVES SHOUTING! And apparently the Gimp people aren't using
any sort of actual blog engine, so it's impossible to permalink the post in
question, which is rather confusingly hidden on their front page. Rather than
complaining about it, I'll just copy and paste the full text here:

\----

In the face of all sorts of rumours and interpretations about the future of
the project there is a call for clarification regarding development of GIMP.

Currently GIMP team is working on finalizing the new stable v2.8 with many
improvements such as layer groups, improved brush dynamics, a new unique
transformation tool, optional single-window mode and more. There are two big
obstacles in our way right now: missing specification on the last change in
user interface and broken graphic tablets support in GTK+.

We have already invested a lot of time into UI changes and brush dynamics, we
treasure your continuous support for the project and thus we are determined to
release v2.8 only when it's working out of box as expected for everybody.

After releasing v2.8 the focus of development will shift to deep integration
of GEGL — our new non-destructive image processing core. Results of this work
will enable many features considered critical for use of GIMP in professional
environment which is part of GIMP's product vision. It's a lot of work, and
currently we don't have enough developers to make this change happen very
fast. If you want to help us to get there faster, we encourage you to join
gimp-developer mailing list and/or the IRC channel to discuss how you could
contribute.

~~~
kissickas
I looked for all caps and didn't find any, then for an exclamation point and
found one after "Have fun!" Would you mind clarifying what you meant by your
first sentence? I agree about the nonexistent permalink, though, so thanks for
the copy-paste.

~~~
jmillikin
The original HN submission title was in all-caps

~~~
angusgr
That explains a lot, thank you.

~~~
pjscott
I was going to go back and edit it once it no longer made sense, but the edit
time had expired at that point.

------
jcw
I could rant about a few things that bug me, but please let 2.8 bring a
single-window UI. That would confirm to me that they're slowly getting towards
something more usable.

~~~
angusgr
From TFA: "optional single-window mode"

(I'm also very excited about this.)

~~~
macco
You can test single window modus. With Gimp 2.7 - the development version of
Gimp

------
teilo
They have been promising the transition to GEGL for so long, it is practically
vaporware. Yes, I realize that there are GEGL-based effects in the current
builds - but I don't GEGL replacing the current core for a long time - and I
have my doubts it ever will.

~~~
liuliu
Maybe the lack of devs? I cannot imagine which commercial company would be
interested in supporting GIMP development. Let's face it, financial support
for open-source software development is critical (KDE/Gnome may be the
exception, but the financial investment into these two may be justified
indirectly). ImageMagick fit the niche that the web needs server-side image
processing library and made money from it. But GIMP is client-side, semi-
professional image processing software, who have the incentive to financially
support it? (Maybe some professional graphic design companies, but again, they
may not have the top-dev for image processing software, that is a big
investment for them). I may miss something here, please correct me if I do so.

~~~
teyc
There is also a more general problem that Gimp is hard to build. I was doing
some JavaFX exporter fixes and getting the environment right took most of the
time. Otherwise, I found the code base quite clean.

------
skbohra123
<http://git.gnome.org/browse/gimp/plain/NEWS> <\-- list of changes in the
current development version i.e. GIMP 2.7.1

